# Home Theater Direct HTD In-Wall Sub Review



## peleliu (May 11, 2010)

Home Theater Direct (HTD) sells the HD-IWS10A 10" in-wall sub with an external amplifier. I have been able to find only a few reviews that are mostly on there website. Does anyone have any experience using this? 

:scratch:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

HTD is moderately well regarded concerning performance vs. cost, but they aren't at the top of the heap. I've also not seen an independent review of this product. Hopefully someone else can chime in, even with feedback based on non-HTD model of similar design.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I have their in-walls in my living room and master bedroom, and am pretty happy with them - but no experience with their in-wall subs. Both the living room and master bedroom are just casual movie watching rooms, so not as picky. , no sub in the master bedroom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not a hater of in-walls. I think they provide a very clean and flush look, but a sub moves so much more air compared to small mid woofers. Unless you have to go with a in-wall sub, I'd choose a box design.

I have not ordered from HTD before, but they have some tempting looking products. For me, the lack of reviews outside of their web page is kind of a turn off. Just not enough information for me. Not to say they aren't great, but I'd like to see more reviews. Their ribbon tweeter bookshelf speakers in dark cherry look very pretty.


----------

